# FREE BIRD HITCH GIVEAWAY - From WaterfowlJunkie.com



## nodakoutdoors.com

One our our newest sponsors is giving away a FREE BIRD HITCH to one of the Nodak Outdoors members.

http://waterfowljunkie.com/

Bob created the Bird Hitch, an AWESOME way for breasting birds. "The Bird Hitch" is designed for hunters that take out of town trips for several days where you are required to leave a wing on for legal transportation. With "The Bird Hitch" you can also leave the head on if that is what your state requires. There is also saw teeth for wing removal.

*Bob is going to give away a FREE BIRD HITCH to someone in the community. All you have to do is reply saying "GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!" and you're automatically entered. * I will let this run for around 2 weeks.






Pass the word on this thing - your hunting party needs this! We're relying on it for our spring season.

Thanks again Bob and WaterfowlJunkie.com!

:welcome:


----------



## MSG Rude

I GOT THE FPP ON THIS ONE:

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## FowlBoysInc

Thanks Bob, Give Me The Bird Hitch


----------



## Leo Porcello

"Give *ME* the Bird Hitch"


----------



## decoyw

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## cgreeny

" GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## fargodawg

give me the bird hitch

thanks


----------



## fhalum

Give me the bird hitch! (please)

Gracias!


----------



## jgat

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## DuckBuster

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Scott LeDuc

Thanks Bob,

"Give me the Bird Hitch"!


----------



## DuckerIL

"Give me the Bird Hitch" and thanks for sponsoring, looks like a great product!


----------



## twd22285

" Give me the bird hitch"


----------



## goosehunternd

give me the bird hitch


----------



## drjongy

Give me the bird hitch.


----------



## GooseRookie

Give me the bird hitch.

Thanks Bob!!


----------



## fowl_play

Give ME the Bird hitch!!!


----------



## KEN W

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks Bob :beer:


----------



## Ref

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!!!!!!

Thanks Bob


----------



## HOBBES

Hey Bob,

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Cool product, thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## skiles76

Give ME the bird Hitch

Thanks guys


----------



## Chuck Smith

"Give me the bird hitch"

I am looking forward to winning it and trying it out on snows int he spring!!

Thanks Bob for the generosity and cool product.

Thanks for being a sponsor.

Chuck
:beer:


----------



## snow123geese

Looks like a great product and idea so...."GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## franchi

"Give me the Bird Hitch."

---Thanks for sponsoring NodakOutdoors.


----------



## jeepdrivingmike74

WOO WEE!
GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## calisnowhunter

ive been telling everyone in cali about this.

Give Me The Bird Hitch


----------



## tlr

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## Shu

Give me the bird hitch!!

Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Thomas Dow

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Give me the bird hitch!

In all seriousness - you ought to let a girl (me) give this thing a whirl!

And thanks for you sponsorship!


----------



## Springer

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks!


----------



## justund223

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH pleeease


----------



## Ima870man

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks for the chance to win.

Jeff


----------



## Horker23

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## ja713

give me the bird hitch


----------



## tango6

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!

Thanks BOB!!!!


----------



## duckmander

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## Perch Tugger

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## turboimpala

Give Me The Bird Hitch

jeff


----------



## Doogie

thanks for sponsering the site

"give me the bird hitch"


----------



## nosib

looks like an awesome invention

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## zwohl

"Give me the Bird Hitch "

Looks like a sweet product. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## oldfireguy

Never thought I'd say these words.
"Give me the Bird!"
Hitch


----------



## averyghg

Give me the hird *****!!!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Give me the bird hitch!


----------



## laxratnd

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Looks like a great idea. Looks like you spent some time developing this idea and it looks like it works great.

stephen


----------



## WingDinger

Give Me The Bird Hitch


----------



## blhunter3

Very interesting product, would like to try it out.

Give me the Bird Hitch.


----------



## nodak4life

give me the bird hitch


----------



## yotehowler

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## gv17

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## shig

Please give me the FREE BIRD HITCH!!

Shig


----------



## hunter121390

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## watrdog

give me the bird hitch, and thanks waterfowl junkie!


----------



## T3wrath

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## jerad

give me the bird hitch

looks like an awesome product


----------



## Maverick

GIVE ME THAT BIRD HITCH!!!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## tumblebuck

GIVE ME THE BIRD.... HITCH!


----------



## Chaws

No no no,

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!!


----------



## dblkluk

Give me the bird hitch..

Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## R y a n

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks Bob :beer:


----------



## goosebusters

averyghg said:


> Give me the hird b#tch!!!


:lol: :lol:

Give me the bird hitch!


----------



## gamberc

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH" please :beer:


----------



## FrogMan

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH! 
Froggy needs one bad!  
Sweet website BTW


----------



## ND_duckman

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## aslakson

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## SEEK &amp; DECOY

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## Daren99

"Give me the bird hitch"
Thank you


----------



## mrbigtex

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## J.D.

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## richthorpe

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## fox412

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## Sasha and Abby

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## Madison

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"

"Betta git me a Hitch"


----------



## speckline

Give Me the Bird Hitch.

Thanks for the opportunity and thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## huntingdude16

"Give me the bird hitch"


----------



## liljoe

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## jcnelsn1

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH

Thanks


----------



## cbanta

give me the bird hitch


----------



## Pato

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## WalleyeRon

Give me the Bird Hitch, Thanks


----------



## brknwing

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## outdoot-passion

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

"Give me the bird hitch"

Sweet looking product


----------



## STEINYC

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## BenelliBlaster

"Give me the Bird Hitch"


----------



## faithsdave

Give me the bird hitch.......please


----------



## jmayerl

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## honkerwacker

" Give me the bird hitch" :beer:


----------



## fishhook

"Give me the bird hitch"

i like your ingenuity!!


----------



## Surfer

Give Me The Bird Hitch!

Thank you from a Cheesehead who loves coming out to ND


----------



## Longshot

Give Me The Bird Hitch!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Thanks for being a sponsor. 
"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## spoiler92

Awesome product!
"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Spoiler92


----------



## Ridge Nelson

GIVE ME A BIRD HITCH!

Thank you for the chance! Ridge


----------



## stevebakken

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## nate_dogg

This looks like a great product.

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks


----------



## Jacksdad

Give me the Bird Hitch

California Hunters need to see this thing!


----------



## Sparky477

Give me the bird hitch!

and thanks :beer:


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## Guest

give me the bird hitch

thanks!


----------



## Rynomite

Give Me The Bird Hitch

Ryno


----------



## fowlhunter7

Give me the Bird Hitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nice product


----------



## commander019

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks!!


----------



## cut'em

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## azgooze

:lol: Looks like a great tool! *"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"*


----------



## Fallguy

*"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"*

Thanks!


----------



## HIGH BRASS

Please pick me for the Bird Hitch Giveaway....Thank you for sponsoring this website...


----------



## Geesekiller

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## duckjunky

Count me in. I'll take one ,please.
duckjunky


----------



## MallardMayhem21

"Give Me the Bird Hitch"


----------



## jp

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH
Thanks Bob

jP


----------



## oldreloader

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## Jerryv

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

You are right. My hunting party needs one!

Jerry


----------



## Guest

Give me the bird hitch PLEASE!


----------



## duckslyr

GIVE ME A BIRD HITCH...........PLEASE


----------



## ics400

Give me the bird hitch!
Thanks Bob!


----------



## slominski23

" Give me the bird hitch ". !!!!


----------



## GKBassplayer

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## goose_caller

Heck ya, GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!.....I was going to buy one anywho this spring. :lol:


----------



## goodkarmarising

Give me the bird hitch :beer:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!

Please and thank you.


----------



## whitecheek06

Give Me The Bird Hitch


----------



## Riich

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH

Thanks for doing this and for the chance to win.


----------



## just_hillbilly

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!

Best idea I've seen in a while!!!!


----------



## luvthemhogs

my turn

Give me the bird hitch !


----------



## Hoggr

Give me the bird hitch. Thanks for the chance


----------



## varmit b gone

Hey, waterfowljunkie.com, thanks so much for doing this.
I think it's great
Oh, Give Me The Birdhitch


----------



## robandreel

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## wtrfowl14

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## DTF

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## jripperger83

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## kruger08k

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!
thanks!


----------



## TheBear

I bought a Bird Hitch! Bob is my my cousin so I got the family dicount.

It is awesome. We cleaned 14 pheasants in 20 min. (we timed it).

Who ever wins this is gonna love it! :lol:


----------



## BigBob

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH....please and thanks.


----------



## BluegooseBluegoose

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Richie

Give me the bird hitch!


----------



## WARDEN247

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH, please!!!!


----------



## whisker

"Give me the bird hitch!"


----------



## bjn

Give me the bird hitch!


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Give Me The Bird Hitch


----------



## olchiseltooth

Give me the bird hitch


----------



## 308

*"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"*


----------



## nita

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## Feather Freeks

"give me the bird hitch!!!!!"


----------



## DodgeLynn

*soft whispery voice*

Eh BOB, Give me.....the...bird hitch.

*bats the eyelashes*

:justanangel:


----------



## MSG Rude

DodgeLynn said:


> *soft whispery voice*
> 
> Eh BOB, Give me.....the...bird hitch.
> 
> *bats the eyelashes*
> 
> :justanangel:


You forgot the 'push out chest' and the 'throws red hair back'.....

shamless!!

(  )

Wish I would of thought of that....


----------



## DodgeLynn

MSG Rude said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *soft whispery voice*
> 
> Eh BOB, Give me.....the...bird hitch.
> 
> *bats the eyelashes*
> 
> :justanangel:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the 'push out chest' and the 'throws red hair back'.....
> 
> shamless!!
> 
> (  )
> 
> Wish I would of thought of that....
Click to expand...

Well, kind sir, THAT goes without saying. :wink: (and the "ladies" don't need a push, they do alright on their own..just saying :lol: )


----------



## DodgeLynn

O.k. let me try again then..
*ahem*
(with a VERY deep breath and a little wiggle and a hand full of dead birds)

*whispery voice in your ear*

BBBBob, DEAR, Give...me......theeeee..hitchhhh.

*blows kiss, a wink, bats eyelashes, throws back the red hair*

BETTER?? TOO MUCH???


----------



## 9erfan

*Give me the bird hitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kvernum3

give me the bird hitch


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Give me the bird hitch!


----------



## Fyredawg47

"Give me the Bird Hitch" eh there

Thanks for the offer


----------



## fubar

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## Bowstring

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## GK1

I want in. Thanks.


----------



## duckslayer18

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## cutter08

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## nickwesterholm

i need that bird hitch!


----------



## jhegg

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## royy2

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## martin_shooter

holy smokes that looks slick. GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!! :beer:


----------



## fowlmouth

"Give me the bird hitch"

Thanks again Bob


----------



## popo

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## azgooze

:lol: *"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"*


----------



## Jeff Zierden

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"

Thanks Bob :beer:


----------



## 58452

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!

Thanks


----------



## MNwaterfowler

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## Honker Hunter 1

GIVE me THE bird HITCH :sniper:


----------



## pappyhat

" GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## guppy

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## madule

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## Matt Vanderpan

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## fc bllab

Hey, Give me a bird hitch. Great looking product


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Give me the bird hitch


----------



## juviekilla

"give me the bird hitch"


----------



## PJ

Please give me the bird hitch!


----------



## ndhunter85

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## smokeumm

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## gonehun10

*GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH !!!!!!!!! PLEASE*


----------



## Bustem36

"Give Me The Bird Hitch"


----------



## rossco

Give me the Bird Hitch!


----------



## USAlx50

Id be a happy man if you gave me the bird hitch!


----------



## kferris

Give me the bird hitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marnus

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"


----------



## CDK

Give me the "Bird Hitch"!


----------



## trouttracker

Give me the bird hitch


----------



## michigandakotan

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH"

that thing is bangerang


----------



## gundogguru

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!" Please


----------



## yooper-trapper

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH please !


----------



## trueoutdoorsman

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH! GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH! GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!


----------



## Chitshaser

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH :beer:


----------



## jkbc

thanks for the chance and give me the bird hitch

joe


----------



## Click9

"Give me the Bird Hitch"


----------



## t.crawford714

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## mrofna

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## Drake Jake

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH! 8)


----------



## shotgunner.la

"GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH!"


----------



## spotteddog

Give me the Bird Hitch :sniper:


----------



## huntingmaxima

GIVE ME THE BIRD HITCH


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is now closed - see semi-finalists here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=64665


----------

